

Ask HN: Why should I care about Opera switching to WebKit? - imwhimsical

I understand that this saves web developers time in testing and deploying stuff, and also that there's one less "standard" to follow. Is there any aspect to this transition that I might've missed? I'd like to know what this change means, apart from the obvious few things.<p>Thanks!
======
n0nick
Off the top of my head, this move also means that most, or at least some, of
the Opera developers who worked on its rendering engines, will now be
contributing to WebKit and V8.

This might mean even faster development cycles for WebKit, the integration of
new features that were not on top of Google's and Apple's lists, and some new
complications introduced to the inner politics of the WebKit and V8 projects.

------
27182818284
It is basically heading toward what jQuery did for JavaScript on the web.

See [http://ejohn.org/blog/webkit-is-the-jquery-of-browser-
engine...](http://ejohn.org/blog/webkit-is-the-jquery-of-browser-engines/)

from jQuery's creator.

